# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Më ndihmoni të gjej një emër vajze për një bebe

## bombona

hej miq me ndihmoni qe te gjej nje emer per nje bebe qe eshte ne adhje........
dua qe te jet emer femre ,te jet mysliman e i bukur...
jam kumbara e saj e adhshme e nuk di te vendos prandaj me ndihmoni ju lutem...
me rrespekt* bombona* :Lulja3:  :Lulja3:

----------


## Endless

Si te duket Merreme?

----------


## zois1

> hej miq me ndihmoni qe te gjej nje emer per bje bebe qe eshte ne adhje........
> dua qe te jet emer femre ,te jet mysliman e i bukur...
> jam kumbara e saj e adhshme e nuk di te vendos prandaj me ndihmoni ju lutem...
> me rrespekt* bombona*


Ato fotografi qe ven ti Bonbone me kome perpjet ,duhet te jesh myslimone e devotshme ,Mahmudie eshte emer myslimon a po t'pelqen a ? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bombona

> Ato fotografi qe ven ti Bonbone me kome perpjet ,duhet te jesh myslimone e devotshme ,Mahmudie eshte emer myslimon a po t'pelqen a ?


ju lutem te mos e ktheni ne tallje apo shaka ajo qe un drejtova eshte nje kerkes serioze e nese nuk mund ta permbushni ather mos u lodhni te shkruani kot marrezira mir.....
e sa per fotot jan foto interneti se un nuk do posoja veten kurr ashtu po jan per shaka gje qe ju nuk eshte se po dini me e kuptu nejse

----------


## Jack Watson

veje Zenepe lol.

Emer i bukur: *Blerta*.

----------


## Geri Tr

emer mysliman???????????pse jo shqiptar cfare te keqe ka moj bombone????

----------


## Geri Tr

per mua tia veje:*Genta*,emer tipik shqiptar

----------


## Geri Tr

> hundlesh


Respektoja temem o burre,se ajo eshte antare e respektuar  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## bombona

> Respektoja temem o burre,se ajo eshte antare e respektuar


ju lutem mos ma ktheni temen ne chat edhe pse nuk e di nese e meritoj kete gje sepse kam ba shum chit chate ne tema po kjo eshte serize  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

Aisha, emer musliman lol.
Verja dhe Dea, nuk me ngelet qejfi. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Geri Tr

mu kujtua dhe nje tjeter.*Zhade*

----------


## martini1984

Lepurush pyetje e veshtire.
Natali
Tony Elias.
Vetem arab emer jo.sorry

----------


## bombona

> o Bombone po emri yt mysliman eshte??????


po geri mysliman...
un nuk thash nje emer mysliman te ekzagjheruar po dhe nje te kohes .....thjesht te mos jet si tipi;kristina,maria etj etj..kaq se bebja ka nje familje shum besimtare prandaj...........

----------


## B.T.K

> po geri mysliman...
> un nuk thash nje emer mysliman te ekzagjheruar po dhe nje te kohes .....thjesht te mos jet si tipi;kristina,maria etj etj..kaq se bebja ka nje familje shum besimtare prandaj...........


pse nuk eshte per bebin tend kjoooo ????????@

----------


## bombona

> pse nuk eshte per bebin tend kjoooo ????????@


jo ore se un jam kumbara e kam sqaru aty..............
prandaj hajde shkunduni e me ndihmoni ti gjejme nje emer te bukur mir

----------


## Endless

Epo edhe qe mund te behesh kumbar/e i nje femije mysliman vetem ketu kisha degjuar une. lol

----------


## Mau_kiko

*Aliah* - ne mos gaboj do te thot madheshtor dhe *Aria*  - fisnike

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Epo edhe qe mund te behesh kumbar/e i nje femije mysliman vetem ketu kisha degjuar une. lol


 :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:  looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ol sa e madhe.hahahahahahah

P.s bombon,Kristiana qe rrjedh nga rrenja Kristi[Krishti] dhe Maria[Shen Maria] te duken gje emra mysliman ty ? Se na bere konfuze.

----------


## bombona

> looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ol sa e madhe.hahahahahahah
> 
> P.s bombon,Kristiana qe rrjedh nga rrenja Kristi[Krishti] dhe Maria[Shen Maria] te duken gje emra mysliman ty ? Se na bere konfuze.


aman eshte ora 11 e kusur e sinqerisht qe nuk do merrem me disa injoranta ketu une
ti zoteri lezo mir nese do e nese nuk di me mir shko flej se si po pergjigjesh dukesh se ja ke nevojen nje sy gjumi......

----------


## toni007

serena
noemi
laura 
sara

----------

